# Panda / Greenstar Customer Service



## mathepac (26 Jul 2018)

I’ve been a Greenstar/Panda Waste Retail Customer for almost 10 years, but that’ll have to change soon.

I logged into my Panda account on Monday last 23/8/2018 to put my account in credit for  a scheduled collection next Saturday 28th. A new step, “Click to Agree with our T&Cs”, appeared before I could make a payment. I clicked and was taken from the new Panda website to the old  Greenstar site. I was left hanging with nothing to click on and nothing else happening, so I clicked myself back to the Panda site and started again with the same results. I rang Panda identified myself as a residential customer and waited …

THEM: “Ah yeah we’re waitin’ on someone to  fix dat” I was informed. “What you need to do is download de app from the AppStore and you can pay dat way.” I did as instructed  and eventually got to the stage where I was asked to enter my login details on the iPhone app. I entered my account number and PIN as requested and was informed rather abruptly that my details were incorrect. I tried a couple of more times and rang them again.

I took the phone option to “make a payment” and waited and waited and waited and waited …. I rang again and took the customer service option.

ME: “I’m having trouble making a payment to my account in order to ensure my rubbish gets collected next Saturday, but neither the website nor the iPhone app works.”
THEM: “Aw we know dat, we’re waiting’ on someone to fix it, did day not yell ya?”
ME:  (through gritted teeth) “No! But at least I have the payment card so I can pay through the post-office.”
THEM “Ah dat’s good. De little card wit de picture of lorry on it is handy”
ME: “Mine doesn’t have a picture of a lorry on it.”
THEM: “Ah dat one’s owwa date. Did dey not send you a new one when we changed to Panda?”
ME: “No!!”
THEM: “Ah sure not ta worry I’ll send dat out to ya now.”
ME: “But I need to make a payment in time for Saturdays’ collection, the bin is full!”
THEM: “Ah ya want ta make a payment, ya shudda sayin’ dat earlier!! What card do you have?”
ME” “VISA Debit card ….”

Why do we put up with such customer service in this country?

I'm still tyring to work out who "day" are.


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Jul 2018)

I still can't figure out why something as basic as putting their prices on their website is not mandatory.


----------



## Bronco Lane (26 Jul 2018)

mathepac said:


> I'm still tyring to work out who "day" are.



It's amazing how many front line service people refer to their own company as "They".
They don't seem to understand that they are the "They".

I suppose it's a way to shift the blame to some faceless suit in head office or on the higher floor who pay their salary.


----------



## jpd (26 Jul 2018)

Bronco Lane said:


> It's amazing how many front line service people refer to their own company as "They".
> They don't seem to understand that they are the "They".



Not necessarily - a lot of companies outsource their call centres to 3rd party providers


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2018)

The 3rd party operators are usually trained to a higher standard and will rarely use us/them type terminology.


----------



## jpd (27 Jul 2018)

No hope of that, I fear. The FUD factor is clearly at work in utilities in Ireland - try getting a clear pricing structure from Eir, Sky, etc etc 

(FUD=Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt)


----------

